# live bait



## Brower

what live bait works best for big bass....

my buddy said something about dobbies(like a crayfish i guess) but ive never heard of them

tell me wha cha think


----------



## holmsvc

Fishing bass with live bait usually results in deeply hooked fish! You are better off fishing them with plastics. If you are going to fish them with live bait shiners and circle hooks would work.


----------



## greenheadfallon

We once used live little frogs. Just put a hook with the wire weed gaurd through the leg and let him go with an open spool we just swims and the bass just love it.


----------



## Brower

thanks....those frogs sound like they would work


----------



## Militant_Tiger

That is illegal, I believe.


----------



## greenheadfallon

Well, check your local regs. :beer:


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Brower, are you talking about Golbies?


----------



## marcus_rubbo

Militant_Tiger are u a conservation officer? you seem to know every law in the book....witch can be a good thing because no body likes a ticket! i wouldent really think it would matter if you stab them thru the body with a hook or just poke them a little bit thru the leg..bolth are not in favor of the frog, and hez gonna get eatin anyway so if hes going to be bait then he might as well be litterly "live" bait...just my opionion....


----------



## Brower

goose whisperer maybe golbies

tell me what you know about them


----------



## njsimonson

He could mean "GOBIES" like the ones that have invaded the great lakes and have basically changed the forage pyramid.

Or he could mean "DOBBIES" which could be slang for 'dobsonfly larvae,' or 'helgrammites,' whiich are insects about the size of small crayfish.

Is the bait a fish, or an insect, or a crustacean?


----------



## cut'em

'dobsonfly larvae,' That's what my grangfather always said was the best bait for bass. He did grow up on a creek feeding a river which probably meant more smallies. therefore dobson as he called them would be a more productive bait.


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER

Brower; the Goby not Golby like I spelled previesly is a bottom feeder we find them here in Wisconsins GreenBay and Lake Michigan. It sort of looks like a cross between a tadpole and a dogfish they only reach 7 inches as a full grown adult. They are egg stealers during the spawn. They are also very agressive I have caught a few dragging 4 inch tubes for smallies. The 2 species that we have are; http://www.great-lakes.net/envt/flora-f ... /goby.html

Roundy Gobie
Tubenose Gobie

Hope this helps you can find pic's at Wisconsins natrual resources website.under fish[/img]


----------



## Bore.224

Nightcrawler Texas rig it like a plastic worm with a bullet weight about 1 foot from hook. Just bounce it along the bottom works real good!!


----------



## Flick

Yeah when absolutely nothin else will work ill take a small split shot about 2 feet above a #8 walleye hook and then hook a nice fat crawler through the middle, I've never had problems with deep hooking these fish cause I can almost always see the bait and or the fish im targeting, and as soon as it disappears I set the hook.


----------



## Bagman

If you want to catch the BIG BASS with live bait I suggest you go with the LARGEST Sucker minnows you can buy. Use a circle hook (I go with Gamakatsu # 2 or 4) and a small-med split shot to keep him down about 2-3 feet. The magnum minnows will keep the lil ones off your line and even the big ones from getting gut hooked. Remember when you use the circle hook you DO NOT use a hook set. When the bobber begins to swim away wait until it fully submerges for about 3 seconds...then just begin to reel in. The circle hook sets itself.


----------



## Rick Acker

I've used frogs in Minnesota for years. If they are illegal, then a LOT of bait shops are in trouble! Bass love em', especially in Late July or August!


----------



## mallardrocker

i heard frogs are very very good....

But I like to use worms and minnows.....

Ive caught big bass on both of those. ANd for the frog thing im pretty sure it is legal in ontario. I am pretty sure


----------



## Invector

As far as I know they are legal here in ND and in MN. Remember that our state record came on a live frog. When I use to fish MN a lot the bait stores has lepord frogs on and off depending on the year. Same thing with water dawgs.


----------



## sdh20fowl

maybe you should go fish walleye if you need bait to catch bass


----------



## scottjes000

I caught a 4.5 # largie on a huge bull frog


----------



## Stonegoblet

keep it wormin' -worms are simple and effective


----------

